

Ask HN: Where to invest money? - dropshopsa

I am earning some extra money that I wish to invest for 3 years. I want to add more on a monthly basis. Can HN suggest best place to watch my money grow?
======
md1515
Right now CDs are not a great option. Very low yielding.

I would suggest spending a few hours every week studying the stock market so
that you can at least understand things that are going on, fluctuations that
take place etc. I also recommend (my father pays for) Stock Market Mentor. He
is a really brilliant guy and although his service is expensive it will be
made up for by the knowledge you gain. That knowledge (both relevant to
actually picking stocks AND learning to pick your own) will stay with you
forever when you have even more money to invest.

I would suggest spending a few months listening to him and doing your own
research. Find some stocks you like (or sectors) and follow them. You could
test the waters with ETFs because a lot of the stimulus money will be entering
the market soon. Right now the market is quite low by historic levels - that
doesn't necessarily mean it will go up, but the chances are better.

The market is extremely volatile now. Just be careful..invest in LEARNING and
then test things out. Good luck

------
apieceofpi
Three years is a considerable short term investment period, for which I would
target low-risk assets. How much money are we talking about?

Without knowing more, I would say a 3-year Certificate of Deposit (CD) or bond
funds are your best bet.

------
seanmccann
If you can risk the money then buy stocks. Take a look at Apple in particular.

